# $27 Extended battery worth it?



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

This is the extended battery for the Verizon Galaxy Nexus 4G right?
http://www.amazon.co...ref=lh_di_t_dup

Is it worth $27 (free shipping). Am I right in saying its about a %15 increase in battery? Is the extra thickness worth it? Any cons with using the standad battery cover with the extended battery? Is this battery 2000mah or 2100?

Thanks guys


----------



## Kirch21 (Jun 18, 2011)

cant say much about that one but i got a 3800 mah extended battery and its pretty thick but well worth it, doubled my battery life last all day long


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah looks like it. You're right on the 15% difference too I think. 2100 isn't much of a bump but thats what it is. The main reason I use it is because I like the feel of the phone better with the extended battery. Its hardly any difference in thickness. Just the back phone is slightly more filled out. Jump on it. Its worth it just for a spare battery if nothing else.


----------



## error311 (Oct 14, 2011)

I think this is more worth it: http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-ETC-CPK008GSTA-Verizon-Battery-Charger/dp/B006GBU0SO/ref=sr_1_1?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1347216076&sr=1-1&keywords=Verizon+Galaxy+Nexus+Battery+Charger+Kit

Charger Kit - Cradle, never worry about charging your phone again lol.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Also how is the cruzerlite rootzwiki case? What is TPU material? Is it easy to grip? Is it smooth or rough? Sometimes I feel like my Gnex is going to slip out of my hand. Does this help with that? Is it too extreme? Also it says 6-8 weeks for shipping. Anybdy get it waaay sooner than that?

http://www.cruzerlite.com/cases/samsung/galaxy-nexus/cruzerlite-rootzwiki-case-preorder#


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

error311 said:


> I think this is more worth it: http://www.amazon.co...ery Charger Kit
> 
> Charger Kit - Cradle, never worry about charging your phone again lol.


I have like 5 chargers that work with my nexus and I have an external battery charger. thanks though


----------



## chaco (Mar 15, 2012)

NO
i have the stock battery and 3 2100mah extended batteries... one of them i got for $25, the other two i paid $7 each...
not big of a change, i tell ya the thickness is not much and i while you can feel it, its not much, still thin
the cases from cruzerlite work fine on both batteries

for $27, spend a bit more and get from amazon a New Trend 6000Mah external battery for $39... u will charge ur phone about 4 times over with it and be better... phone can remain slim


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

I got the cruzerlite case from amazon. It fits with the extended battery and I'm loving it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

coldconfession13 said:


> I got the cruzerlite case from amazon. It fits with the extended battery and I'm loving it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


could you please answer my other questions about the case

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## vladimirhtg (Jan 12, 2012)

Sandman007 said:


> could you please answer my other questions about the case


dont be too nice. tpu is like simultaneously smooth and rough. its a nice material. I actually have the digitronic ( http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0065PGWQ0/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?keywords=digitronic%20galaxy%20nexus&qid=1347229630&ref_=sr_1_1&s=wireless&sr=1-1) and love it. it does indeed help me with the slideyness. 
I also enjoy my OEM extended battery everyday lol its not a huge jump but I love having two batteries and the extra life (even though it might only be 20-30 minutes more screen time) is worth it
Sent from my Etch A Sketch


----------



## Axium (Jan 21, 2012)

If i was to buy more batteries i think i would go for this:

http://www.amazon.com/Hyperion-Batteries-Skyrocket-Multi-purpose-CAPABILITIES/dp/B0062CYXIA/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=2Z9OYBL9LPEW2&coliid=I3JPFMYMZHCDJ5


----------



## qwiklildroider (Sep 12, 2011)

I picked up OEM extended online at Verizon for 25$ with free two day shipping  came to like 26 something with tax. Might want to check there. I'm happy enough with the money spent and it was the icing on the cake for me 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

3star rating and only one left in stock









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axium (Jan 21, 2012)

well the more recent ones are better, and someone rated like 1 star cuz it didnt work for his GSM nexus. also some rated low cuz the older versions dindt have NFC. but yeah. IDK. i usually dont ever get to my stock battery, i have the oem extended and stock. and when i do hit my stock battery im not on it for too long.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Im just afraid I wont like the feel of the case, I've always ran my phones naked and this will be my first case on a phone. I do have a case on my nexus 7 and its pretty good. The rootzwiki dark case looks good but I'm afraid it will feel wierd and wont want to use it. Is there a test case that I can feel at verizon or something that is made of the same material? And doe it really take 8 weeks to get the device? anybody get it sooner? anybody know if my nexus 7 case is made of the same material? I thinkit might be


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

My nexus 7 case. Would the rootzwiki case be like this

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

After having it since December I say hell no. Buy the external charger with battery pack and just have a 2nd battery. The extended battery lasts the same amount of time for me really so I'd say it's not worth it since it needs a different back. Just have a spare standard battery and if needed you can swap out.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I think I'm gonna go for the extra standard battery if I can find one really cheap

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

?I think I will buy 2 of these and it will be cheaper than an extended battery and I will have 3 batteries.

http://www.amazon.co...DJ0/ref=lh_ni_t

Edit: Maybe just buy one and an external battery charger?


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Can someone help me find an external wall mount charger under $10? You know so I can chage the battery without it being in the phone. I don't care what it looks like. Its got to be cheap.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

This would be perfect if it was for the Google Nexus 4G http://www.ebay.com/itm/3x-Battery-Dock-Wall-Charger-SamSung-Google-Nexus-S-4G-i9020-i9023-Sprint-/190687042007#ht_500wt_1139


----------



## Carson (Jun 16, 2011)

Don't waste your money. Not worth the tiny battery boost for the bulk if you ask me.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

This is what I have decided on and am buying everything tonight.

ootzwiki Case for Phone (I want the Gray one); http://www.cruzerlit...-case-preorder#

One Extra Stock battery http://www.amazon.co...DJ0/ref=lh_ni_t

Galaxy Nexus Charging Dock (Charges my 2nd battery at same time): http://www.amazon.co..._sbs_02_03_t_lh

Thanks Guys for everyones input. Much appreciated


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I hope that the phone will fit in that dock with a case on it.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Sandman007 said:


> I hope that the phone will fit in that dock with a case on it.


I wouldn't count on that.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

If not then thats fine. I'll get my dock by the end of the week and I won't Get the case for 6 weeks. I can take the case off at night

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## kwazzy (Sep 13, 2011)

I got the Q cell 3850 MaH battery, this thing is AMAZING. And Cruzerlite makes cases for the prego batteries now too 

http://www.amazon.com/QCell-Verizon-Samsung-Extended-Compatible/dp/B00746TQVM


----------

